

Whiskey - A new node.js test framework from Rackspace - rphillips
http://www.rackspace.com/blog/rackspace-open-sources-whiskey-a-test-framework/

======
Judson
A little bit OT, but did anyone else find that the fixed header on the blog
made the article less pleasant to read? I kept trying to get it off the screen
to focus on the article, and it felt like it was "covering up" something I
wanted to see.

~~~
CGamesPlay
Yeah, it takes up more space than my browser chrome does. I removed it with
the inspector.

------
pie
I find it a little strange that this post mentions Expresso but not its
successor Mocha, which appears to have been started about the same time as
Whiskey.

Anyway, this looks like a valuable contribution, and it's always good to see
more well-supported tools in the Node ecosystem.

------
kodablah
I currently use mocha with the Jasmine-like interface, and I don't believe I
will change.

What I am wondering is why a new code coverage module was built, yet wasn't
made available as a separate module. Is it really that dependent upon this
particular testing framework?

------
tomazmuraus
Disclaimer: I'm author of the blog post.

The title might be a bit misleading, but a first commit to Whiskey was
actually made about a year ago
(<https://github.com/cloudkick/whiskey/commits/master?page=12>), before Mocha
existed.

~~~
benatkin
s/existed/was released/

Also there's <http://vowsjs.org/>

This is a nice achievement but I think if you extracted the process
orchestration part and made it use mocha for test layout, running of
individual test files, and reporting (which it does a really good job at) it
would be more useful.

------
tlack
I'm somewhat new to Node, but why do they have you run the test suite like
this:

    
    
      npm test
    

as mentioned here <https://github.com/cloudkick/whiskey> ? Shouldn't that just
be 'node whiskey test' or similar?

~~~
_harry
npm provides a common interface for running package scripts:
<http://npmjs.org/doc/scripts.html>

So if you open the package.json
([https://github.com/cloudkick/whiskey/blob/master/package.jso...](https://github.com/cloudkick/whiskey/blob/master/package.json))
you'll see that `test` runs `make test`.

Check out the Makefile
(<https://github.com/cloudkick/whiskey/blob/master/Makefile>) to see what `npm
test` is doing. This abstracts out the test command, because you could be
running `cake test`, `make test`, `node whiskey test`, etc. and if you're just
using the node package, you probably don't care what the command is, you just
want to run the tests. `npm test` is the way to do it.

